# 3rd Bn 5th Marines becomes Experimental



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2016)

Gen Neller designates 3/5 as testing lab


Marines Designate Infantry Battalion as New Experimental Unit | Military.com


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 24, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Gen Neller designates 3/5 as testing lab
> 
> 
> Marines Designate Infantry Battalion as New Experimental Unit | Military.com


The gonna test female infantry?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> The gonna test female infantry?




Good question. They show them testing robotic pack mules. But I wouldn't bet against the mixed gender thing getting some lab time.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 24, 2016)

That's an ugly critter, but if it carries the weight instead of my brother Grunts having to, I'm all for it so they can be fresh for the fight.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm betting on @Teufel becoming CMC someday. Then watch shit happen...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 25, 2016)

Agoge said:


> That's an ugly critter, but if it carries the weight instead of my brother Grunts having to, I'm all for it so they can be fresh for the fight.



I still want fucking power armor. This would have scared the shit out of insurgents.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Had a girlfriend once who kept telling me she went through a "experimental" stage...I think she was just muff diving.

$.02

lol


----------



## AWP (Feb 26, 2016)

One of the experiments includes an adult literacy class.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> One of the experiments includes an adult literacy class.



To "like" because it's pretty funny...or to "hate" because it asumes Mureens kant spel or reed.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> One of the experiments includes an adult literacy class.



BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> I still want fucking power armor. This would have scared the shit out of insurgents.
> View attachment 15004



While we're developing robo-mules, how about combat exoskeletons? Like _Aleins 2 _or _District 9. _The closest thing I've experienced to an exoskeleton is operating a rented Bobcat skid-loader for about 12 hours. Imagine a fire team in exoskeletons clearing a house. Fuck the fatal funnel, go right through the wall.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 26, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> To "like" because it's pretty funny...or to "hate" because it asumes *Mureens kant spel *or reed.





Ocoka One said:


> While we're developing robo-mules, how about combat exoskeletons? Like _*Aleins* 2 _or _District 9. _The closest thing I've experienced to an exoskeleton is operating a rented Bobcat skid-loader for about 12 hours. Imagine a fire team in exoskeletons clearing a house. Fuck the fatal funnel, go right through the wall.



:-"

Sorry, you made it too easy.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2016)

Bwaaaahaaaaaaaa. _DOH! :wall::wall:_


----------



## Teufel (Feb 26, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I'm betting on @Teufel becoming CMC someday. Then watch shit happen...



Wouldn't that be the day!


----------

